# Help!



## PebblesMommy (Aug 15, 2012)

We got Pebbles about 2 months ago now, and she is one happy girl! BUT.... When we got her, we noticed she was really small compared to friends chi's and my husbands parents.... We took her to the vet and she weighs 4.5lbs..... We've switched foods 4-5 times so far and it seems she doesn't really care for any of them, instead she prefers to eat my cats food but the vet said to keep her away from it! Also note: her eyes have been watering the last two days and of course it causes eye boogers and when it dries, it leaves crust around her eyes. This is my first chi so please all the advise you can share will be much appreciated!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

are you free feeding or schedule feeding her?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, definitely keep her away from the cat's food.

My 4 are really not fussed at all about food, only eating because they have to. They're fed raw meat and bones, and ZiwiPeak. 2 of mine weigh around 3 lbs devour entire chicken wings including bones and are the picture of health.

IMO, and many others here, the very best & easiest food you can give your Chi is a combo of raw and ZiwiPeak (it's dehydrated raw lamb or venison from NZ). Search the forum and you'll see many dogs who're not really into food love it.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree, try raw or ZiwiPeak (or both!) My pickiest eater is my Chi mix girl and she gobbles up raw-- and the benefits are wonderful! Shiny coat, clean teeth, so healthy! Good luck!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with trying Ziwipeak and/or raw, but don't be surprised if she's not crazy about the ZP too. My Gemma doesn't really care much for food at all. I just recently switched her to ZP and she turned her nose up to it. Once she got hungry enough, she ate a few bites, but she's still not crazy about it. She gets some raw chicken in place of some meals as well, and she likes that a bit. Some Chis just aren't chow hounds and only eat because they absolutely have to. Just pick something that you want her to eat and stick with it. She will eat it when she's hungry.

As for the eyes, it's common for Chis to have watery eyes. Gemma also has very watery eyes. I just dab around her eyes with a tissue and use a warm damp tissue to wipe off any built up crust daily. I also add a splash of apple cider vinegar to her water bowl because it helps reduce the staining from her tears.

Anyhow, welcome to CP! I hope you enjoy these forums.


----------



## PebblesMommy (Aug 15, 2012)

Can someone please explain the raw feed and the zp to me? Where do you get zp?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PebblesMommy (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't dogs get salmonella from raw foods (chicken)? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, I'll leave the ZP for someone else to explain because you don't have to feed them both you can just feed raw (which I what I do and therefore what I know about!) 

There is a great thread on raw feeding here http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html

It is a lot easier than you think once you get started.

I'll answer your salmonella qn but it's best if you read the above thread and then come back with any more questions you have 

A dog's digestive system is very different to ours, it is very acidic to deal with bones and it pushes food through faster so bacteria doesn't get a chance to get going, this is especially true in raw fed dogs as their systems are not trying to deal with processed food so the acidic nature is as it should be. If there is salmonella in raw chicken it will pretty much always pass through the dog and be shed in its feces. Raw fed dogs do tend to shed salmonella in their feces a little more than kibble fed dogs (who yes, also shed salmonella from time to time) but since we all practice hygiene when dealing with poo it's not really an issue 

I totally recommend raw, and for a chi who can't be bothered to eat much you want every bite to count, this is more true of raw food than anything else you can give IMO

There's lots of raw feeders on here who can help, but check out the link and then ask away


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Before you undertake a 100% prey model raw diet make sure that you do your research. You need to balance their diet with 80% meat and 10% each bone and organ. You need to make sure you are able to vary the meat. If you don't do it right, you can seriously damage your dog. Yes, once you get the hang of it it's not too bad, but make sure you know what you re doing. 

In my opinion, Ziwipeak is much easier and is a great stepping stone while you re researching PMR. It is an air dried raw diet of either lamb, venison, or venison and fish. It is fully balanced with meat, bone, organ, an Omega 3s. It is a jerky texture and you just scoop and pour like you do with kibble. The Ziwipeak website has a calculator that will provide you with a starting point for the serving size. Then add or remove some if you notice your dog losing or gaining weight. Also on the site is a store locator where you can find retailers in your area that sell it. Many holistic or boutique pet stores carry it or can order it. I've found that Amazon has the lowest prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

PebblesMommy said:


> We got Pebbles about 2 months ago now, and she is one happy girl! BUT.... When we got her, we noticed she was really small compared to friends chi's and my husbands parents.... We took her to the vet and she weighs 4.5lbs..... We've switched foods 4-5 times so far and it seems she doesn't really care for any of them, instead she prefers to eat my cats food but the vet said to keep her away from it! Also note: her eyes have been watering the last two days and of course it causes eye boogers and when it dries, it leaves crust around her eyes. This is my first chi so please all the advise you can share will be much appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Chi can be all different sizes. Amberleah is not quite 4 lbs. She is fine for her. I am not worried at all. She does suffer with Allergies and put her on ZP in Am and Weruva PM meals, plus supplements to make her healthy. Her redness is gone and she used to have very large vulva and it normal size now. Kim is Holistic girl with a store that Christie (Huly) on here got her in touch with er. She is great.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Chi can be all different sizes. Amberleah is not quite 4 lbs. She is fine for her. I am not worried at all. She does suffer with Allergies and put her on ZP in Am and Weruva PM meals, plus supplements to make her healthy. Her redness is gone and she used to have very large vulva and it normal size now. Kim is Holistic girl with a store that Christie (Huly) on here got he in touch with er. She is great.


Yes, they do come in all shapes and sizes. 4-5 lbs is totally average for a chi. As long as she doesn't look too skinny or overweight. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If you want to give her kibble, get the best brand you can afford and stick with it. She will not starve herself. If you keep changing it around you run the risk of having a picky eater and causing stomach upsets. My dogs graze throughout the day, they don't chow down for a big meal. How old is your dog? If she is a puppy, puppies stomachs are quite small, so I like to free feed them so they can eat when they are hungry, not when you put the food down. My dog's weights run from 2 pounds 14 oz to 8 pounds 10 oz. Your dog's weight might be perfect for her. If you could post a picture, we would be able to judge if she is a good weight or not. I, for one, do not feed RAW and do not think it is appropiate because of my research. You should do your research and come to your own conclusion. But whatever you feed, it is a comittment and you need to read up on it to give your dog the best chance at a healthy life. Sometmes the excessive tearing can be from food allergies. Because you have changed her food around, it would be hard to pinpoint what may be causing the allergies. Decide on a food, only give her that, and see if the tearing slows down or stops. I have had good success with my newest rescue by feeding him grain free dog food. Best of luck on you new little one.

Here is a web site that rates all the kibble. Our dogs should eat between a 4 to 5 star food.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> I, for one, do not feed RAW and do not think it is appropiate because of my research.


Are you able to share any links that show it is inappropriate - the reason I ask is that all I ever found when looking for the for's and against's was people talking about the "germ issue" i.e. samonella etc. and although initially scared as heck, I soon came to realise this was just scaremongering from well-meaning people who didn't know any different. 

Since that scare I've researched one end of the web to the other trying to find *VALID *reasons why I shouldn't (which to me are more important than why I should) and have not been able to find any.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is three that I could find. I had read a great one detailing even better the differences between dogs and wolves and what years of domestication has done to change the way they digest food, but do you think I can find it? Of course not. And an all prey model overlooks the fact that dogs will eat berries and other plant matter in the wild. This is my opinion, many others here will not agree, but it makes sense to me. The dangers of not getting the ratio of minerals and vitanms right is enough to worry me.

Disadvantages of a raw food diet for dogs and cats - by Holly S Rivney - Helium

Raw Dog Food Diet: Benefits and Risks

Dog Blog: Feeding for health and longevity: Raw vs. kibble vs. calories


----------



## PebblesMommy (Aug 15, 2012)

Pebbles just turned a yr old on the 10th of this month. She seems to have a healthy appetite, because she ALWAYS wants mommy and daddy's food.... She goes crazy for it, which is why we have to block her off behind a baby gate when we eat.... She doesn't handle scraps very well.... Which is weird to us to because my ol man's parents dog darn near lives off of scraps and she's healthy and plump! But as someone said, all chis are different.... I worry about the raw feed because my pebbles is very human like should I say lol she gives kisses all the time, usually tries to plant them right on the lips while you talk to her, and she's a licker.... And the raw fed becomes an issue because I'm pregnant. The vet said her weight is fine, and that he'd rather see chis more on the skinny side than the plump side, but she's a bit taller than all other chis I've seen and her body structure is tall, and very petite. You can actually feel her spine and hip bones when she sits, ect. Hope this info helps you all to help me!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Here is three that I could find. I had read a great one detailing even better the differences between dogs and wolves and what years of domestication has done to change the way they digest food, but do you think I can find it? Of course not. And an all prey model overlooks the fact that dogs will eat berries and other plant matter in the wild. This is my opinion, many others here will not agree, but it makes sense to me. The dangers of not getting the ratio of minerals and vitanms right is enough to worry me.
> 
> Disadvantages of a raw food diet for dogs and cats - by Holly S Rivney - Helium
> 
> ...


I've read some of those articles as well Pam & I tend to agree with your views!! 




PebblesMommy said:


> .... And the raw fed becomes an issue because I'm pregnant.


Yeah quite frankly that is just not something I would risk either. I would feed her a high quality kibble, Acana is good for weight gain, a lot of Chi's gain too much weight on that food, it might work perfectly for your dog! would probably help eliminate the watery eyes as well, that could be an allergy of some sort.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I am not a big fan of raw either. Just because I think it is gross and do not want to mess with it or have it all over in my house for our safety. I think that is for you to make that decision though. But with that said their are good dry kibbles and canned out there for you to try. 4.5lbs sounds normal to me. My 9 month Chi is just barely over 2lbs so smaller than average but she looks fine.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for those links, will have a read when this tooth I had pulled over the w/end settles a bit as it would be too hard reading thru the throbbing at the moment.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I tend to not get involved in the raw vs kibble debate. I urge everyone to do their own research and decide what is best for their own dogs, just as they would for their family members. I do believe that raw is best and have been raw feeding close to 4 years now. I'd never go back to kibble, but that is a personal choice. I respect that others may not feel the same way. But again, do your own research. Don't take the word of anyone over the internet. Make up your own mind.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Here is three that I could find. I had read a great one detailing even better the differences between dogs and wolves and what years of domestication has done to change the way they digest food, but do you think I can find it? Of course not. And an all prey model overlooks the fact that dogs will eat berries and other plant matter in the wild. This is my opinion, many others here will not agree, but it makes sense to me. The dangers of not getting the ratio of minerals and vitanms right is enough to worry me.
> 
> Disadvantages of a raw food diet for dogs and cats - by Holly S Rivney - Helium
> 
> ...


Had a read of those three links, thank you very much for putting them up.

Whilst I am definitely not concerned about the germs & worms issue, I am most definitely concerned about ensuring a perfect nutritional balance is fed to my dogs, and I can certainly see what they're saying, especially those with Phd's in nutrition. 

I've wondered, nay worried, since going completely to raw if lumps of meat, a few bones and a bit of organs could be considered "complete" and I am thinking now that I'm not prepared to take the risk of it not being complete.

I will continue with the raw meaty bones, ZiwiPeak, the odd lump of beef, lamb, goat etc. but will be now also be finding a 5 star grain free holistic kibble with all the right additives and no wrong ones, much to my chagrin beccause I absolutely hate what kibble does to teeth and I worry like hell (with the USA brands) that euthanased pets have been used in the manufacturing process AND that they've been irradiated on the way into Oz.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I tend to not get involved in the raw vs kibble debate. I urge everyone to do their own research and decide what is best for their own dogs, just as they would for their family members. I do believe that raw is best and have been raw feeding close to 4 years now. I'd never go back to kibble, but that is a personal choice. I respect that others may not feel the same way. But again, do your own research. Don't take the word of anyone over the internet. Make up your own mind.


I agree that it is definitely something that should be researched and you have to come to your own conclusion about what is best for your family. You shouldn't solely go by any one person on the internet. 

We feed Fromm family kibble and personally have no interest in switching to raw. I commend people who do feed raw the correct way. I would be too nervous that I wouldn't be able to get it right and that it wouldn't be balanced properly. The bacteria issue is also scary to me. It's just not something that I want to risk being around my family and house. Chloe is also a big licker and she kisses us on our mouths a lot, so I just cannot feel comfortable with it. 

If you do want to go the route of kibble I always suggest Fromm. Chloe has done absolutely wonderful on it! She loves to eat it, she has a very shinny/healthy coat, and her stools are firm and not very smelly. One of the benefits of raw is having small, firm, non smelly stool, but I feel like Chloe's do not smell much and are firm. She does just fine on kibble in that regard. I can't sing the praises of Fromm enough. It's even very affordable. We pay $15 for a 5 pound bag and it takes us about 8 weeks to go through a bag. It cost us about $0.25 a day to feed her something that I know is good and healthy for her.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I will continue with the raw meaty bones, ZiwiPeak, the odd lump of beef, lamb, goat etc. but will be now also be finding a 5 star grain free holistic kibble


I got some Taste of the Wild grain free kibble when I first got Winston because I wanted to free feed him (he had other ideas and wanted only ZP once he tasted it) and gave it to the others because I felt bad that he was getting something they were not. I noticed the difference between that and the ZP and raw only diet immediately. I think it was the coating on the kibble or something because they ate it ridiculously quickly and didn't chew it properly like they do the ZP or raw. Also despite the fact that it was a 6 star kibble they had bigger and smellier poops. I was not a fan and will be sticking to ZP and raw, for me it is the best of both worlds.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> If you do want to go the route of kibble I always suggest Fromm. Chloe has done absolutely wonderful on it! She loves to eat it, she has a very shinny/healthy coat, and her stools are firm and not very smelly. One of the benefits of raw is having small, firm, non smelly stool, but I feel like Chloe's do not smell much and are firm. She does just fine on kibble in that regard. I can't sing the praises of Fromm enough. It's even very affordable. We pay $15 for a 5 pound bag and it takes us about 8 weeks to go through a bag. It cost us about $0.25 a day to feed her something that I know is good and healthy for her.


I have to second this, Fromm is an absolutely fabulous food!!


----------

